# Goodbye Yellow Brick Road



## markscomp (Jul 8, 2022)

In 1973 when this album came out, gold averaged $97 per ounce.

Gold hit over $2000 in 2020, August, I believe. Now it's Goodbye Yellow Brick Road (for now).

$1750 today. It seems to be dodging inflation pressures to climb or is it just summertime downward trends of metals in general?


In 1977 Gold averaged $147 and went to a $614 average in 1980.


----------



## 4metals (Jul 8, 2022)

I seem to remember an average price to mine gold and produce sale-able bullion at about $750 per ounce. That’s todays numbers. I also remember making a profit refining gold when it sold for $300 an ounce. So it’s all relative. 
What is interesting is the yellow brick road in the wizard of oz was to symbolize the gold standard at a time when the US was fighting as to choose the gold standard or the silver standard which were represented by Dorothy’s Silver slippers. 
Ironically, our currency today is closely tied to the printing press, which is why I hang on to all of the Gold and Silver I can afford to invest in. I personally think Gold will recover and top $2000 again. Can’t say Silver will ever top the $50 high during the reign of the Hunt brothers.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 8, 2022)

It's all manipulation. Once this criminal banking systems finally collapses the true value will be known. Thou i consider gold and silver a commodity of value right now, my biggest investment in the last 6 months has been food and will be for the foreseeable future. When all else fails.... they take you to war!


----------



## markscomp (Jul 8, 2022)

I could not find a "wizard of oz" image that i could send to relate to gold dropping when prices of lumber, bread, gas and labor etc. are climbing so rapidly. 
Although i really wish i had my 1966 Beetle that I used as my first vehicle in 1978. It would have great resale value today, simple drivability, no computer modules, easy to repair, (duct tape and tin) and super gas mileage.


----------



## 4metals (Jul 8, 2022)

Palladium said:


> my biggest investment in the last 6 months has been food and will be for the foreseeable future.


My biggest fear is a world war, then currencies will drop but PM's will rise. If that is the trade off to see my metals rise, I'd rather not see it. But food supplies will be limited, as will most necessities we have come to depend on. I doubt we will see a nuclear war as the theory of mutually assured destruction will kick in and it's lights out for most of us. (with the possible exception of Ralph who will be sitting on drums of pasta and nuts to survive 3 years underground).
I think a world war, and all of the manipulation socially and politically to go with it, may be the only thing that could actually drive me to buy a gun. And I'm quite sure all of the gun dealers nearby would gladly accept Gold or Silver coins.


----------



## snoman701 (Jul 8, 2022)

The market went up darn near 100% during a period when everyone was locked inside not spending any money, yet people are confused? What are you confused about. That was the manipulation. Now you are seeing the effects of the manipulation. Profits went through the roof. The gov't literally pumped trillions of dollars into the market. They gave each citizen a couple grand to distract them. Now the balloon is deflating, cost of living is going up, corporate profits are going up, but all the numbers are starting to reflect reality. Copper, down 25%. Gold, down 13%. Silver, down 28%. Dow, down 22%. Aapl, down 25%, Boeing, down 40%, etc etc etc

It was the previous climb that was the manipulation, not the reversion to the previous numbers.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 8, 2022)

I'm just a squirrel try to find my nuts!
In a perfect world i would agree with some of this craziness, but i fear a whole lot of people are about to realize the crazy is in charge and by the time they figure it out it's going to be wayyyy to late to do anything about it. I hope i'm wrong, but victory serves the prepared. For me..... I'm in it to win it and want my front row seat. 
rah!


----------



## PeterM (Jul 9, 2022)

It would not surprise me that gold to take another jump because of the world's inflation. I've been wrong before but only a few times.... Odds of probability are looking at 3K within the new two years.


----------



## MrCrusher (Jul 9, 2022)

First I want to say. Whoever cam up with sending the email daily updates. What a GREAT move.
I have been so busy the last 2 years ( had to start my own machine shop due to covid )
There was / is no time to do my refining hobby. It was refreshing just checking out some of the post latley.
This one is a great thread.

Most of the ppl here are normal and not waco lefties. ( like my X employer )

Just never forget. World wide, The Government is ALWAYS the peoples bigest enemie.
They will say and do anything to take our liberties.

Have a great day


----------



## snoman701 (Jul 9, 2022)

Palladium said:


> I'm just a squirrel try to find my nuts!
> In a perfect world i would agree with some of this craziness, but i fear a whole lot of people are about to realize the crazy is in charge and by the time they figure it out it's going to be wayyyy to late to do anything about it.


I think that depends on whether the "crazy" you refer to is in you, or on a more geopolitical sense. We all know your nuts...running around under the oak tree trying to figure out where you buried all your nuts for the coming winter. I just hope the ground doesn't freeze and you have a nice stash above ground as well! ;-)

People that devolve "right" vs "left" on a political level drive me a bit nuts. The "crazy" that's in charge of the geopolitical scene isn't seen. The political leaders are just puppets...err, marionettes since the current scene is more "weekend at bernies" than the last one which was reminescent of an episode of the muppets. The shows financiers are the ones that are actually in charge, they get to decide what artist gets to play out their show on the national stage. We are the audience, and it's turning in to an audience that is more Allegory of the Cave than a trip to the theatre.


----------



## Alondro (Jul 9, 2022)

snoman701 said:


> I think that depends on whether the "crazy" you refer to is in you, or on a more geopolitical sense. We all know your nuts...running around under the oak tree trying to figure out where you buried all your nuts for the coming winter. I just hope the ground doesn't freeze and you have a nice stash above ground as well! ;-)
> 
> People that devolve "right" vs "left" on a political level drive me a bit nuts. The "crazy" that's in charge of the geopolitical scene isn't seen. The political leaders are just puppets...err, marionettes since the current scene is more "weekend at bernies" than the last one which was reminescent of an episode of the muppets. The shows financiers are the ones that are actually in charge, they get to decide what artist gets to play out their show on the national stage. We are the audience, and it's turning in to an audience that is more Allegory of the Cave than a trip to the theatre.


The thing the puppetmasters forget is that when the audience gets bored, they leave. But if the audience gets ANGRY... they start throwing things at the stage. The Dutch are shocking these puppetmasters right now. This has now revealed to them that even the most domesticated dogs have a point where the beatings are too much and they bite back.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 9, 2022)

JPMorgan Gold Desk Ripped Off Market for Years, Jurors Told


The precious-metals business at JPMorgan Chase & Co. operated for years as a corrupt group of traders and sales staff who manipulated gold and silver markets for the benefit of the bank and its prized clients, a federal prosecutor told jurors in Chicago.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## snoman701 (Jul 9, 2022)

Alondro said:


> The thing the puppetmasters forget is that when the audience gets bored, they leave. But if the audience gets ANGRY... they start throwing things at the stage. The Dutch are shocking these puppetmasters right now. This has now revealed to them that even the most domesticated dogs have a point where the beatings are too much and they bite back.



You think they care? The puppets get broken, the stage dirty, and maybe the theatre burnt to the ground....the masters stay safe and clean, hiding in the shadows....ready to enlist the next eager showman.


----------



## snoman701 (Jul 9, 2022)

Palladium said:


> JPMorgan Gold Desk Ripped Off Market for Years, Jurors Told
> 
> 
> The precious-metals business at JPMorgan Chase & Co. operated for years as a corrupt group of traders and sales staff who manipulated gold and silver markets for the benefit of the bank and its prized clients, a federal prosecutor told jurors in Chicago.
> ...


EXACTLY!

If you trade futures at all, you realize how easy it is to make those numbers move. With the kind of money they are trading with, all it takes is knowing how to build excitement in the markets. You get a little bull market going, then you pull the rug out. Or the opposite, doesn't matter.


----------



## GoIdman (Jul 11, 2022)

Unfortunately, in case of disaster, it doesn`t matter whether you own precious metals or you don`t, if you have food or you don`t, it will be battle for survival, and if such, the winner will be the one who has the best weapon!

Therefore, owning precious metals is only valid if you think about a civilized world, in chaos, it wont help you.

I also stack my precious metals, gold and silver, and trade with tin,aluminium and copper to reinvest my earnings from it....but in case of doom (nuclear world war) just pop a beer and smoke a joint(  ) and enjoy the show, cause you wont see another like that in your life.

Be safe.

Pete


----------



## Alondro (Jul 11, 2022)

snoman701 said:


> You think they care? The puppets get broken, the stage dirty, and maybe the theatre burnt to the ground....the masters stay safe and clean, hiding in the shadows....ready to enlist the next eager showman.


Well, the problem is they forgot the part about staying in the shadows. They became arrogant, and we all now know the names. We've seen them bragging openly. We can now trace the strings back to the fingers tugging them.


----------



## orvi (Jul 12, 2022)

Someone once said me that "comodity market sounds more like legal scam". And with the situation right now, I cannot say better. It only assure me that there is eminent interest to destroy all "secure" investments or at least to make them look "insecure".

You will feel like the house of cards will fall apart, then it will bring the values like gold or comodities up. But same people dictating the price of them too, so nothing will probably happen. Maybe in case of some pretty bad situation like world war or some huge catastrophe. When nobody will care about banking system, only on assuring his family won´t starve to death. As it was said above, goods and guns. And more armed will win.

But the chance of us seeing this kind of scenario is very low. Everything is tied up by money, even the conflicts today. And who controls the market has all means to manipulate the prices. Big guys always make some deals to feed this ugly profit machinery. Real value was forgotten quite a time ago.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 12, 2022)

Money is nothing but an illusion and control mechanism. Real power and wealth comes from mans ability to dominate and inflict pain and suffering on fellow human beings. It always ends at the point of a weapon. It always ends in enslavement. History tells the tell. It's a primal barbaric instinct. It's the oppsite of civility. As i look around the world i see this moving in a accelerated linear fashion towards that end. It's not getting better, it's only getting worse. Those who fail to see the signs will be those that perish. The barbarians are at the gate.


----------



## justinhcase (Jul 12, 2022)

I wish I had enough resources to stockpile what I process.
But if I keep what I refine I would have nothing to pay my next set of clients with.
For me, it is about "Turnover" I barely keep any gold for more than a week sometimes two.
Silver is probably about a month to be finished and sold.
P.G.M.'s are the only thing I stockpile, because of the small amount that comes in and the technical difficulty in liquidating for a fair price. 
As long as you turn over your gold quickly any small downward fluctuations will have minimum impact on your bottom line.
It makes me laugh as most weeks I do have people enquiring about investment for their few thousand pounds, the reality is to make money in the gold market you have to be playing with millions of pounds and not be afraid to loos it.
Gold does not encourage the soundest of decision-making in some as the glitter of gold can affect the soundest of men adversely.


----------



## kurtak (Jul 12, 2022)

Alondro said:


> Well, the problem is they forgot the part about staying in the shadows. They became arrogant, and we all now know the names. We've seen them bragging openly. We can now trace the strings back to the fingers tugging them.





Palladium said:


> Money is nothing but an illusion and control mechanism. Real power and wealth comes from mans ability to dominate and inflict pain and suffering on fellow human beings. It always ends at the point of a weapon. It always ends in enslavement. History tells the tell. It's a primal barbaric instinct. It's the oppsite of civility. As i look around the world i see this moving in a accelerated linear fashion towards that end. It's not getting better, it's only getting worse. Those who fail to see the signs will be those that perish. The barbarians are at the gate.


If you have not already done so - look up Klaus Shwab &/or the World Economic Forum

VERY scarry stuff = One World Order = PRIVATE/Government "Stake Holder" (world) governing 

PRIVATE (the worlds wealthiest) at the top = (world) Government used to implement the needs/wants of the PRIVATE = World Wide Socialized Governing implemented through the PRIVATE/Government "Stake Holder" (partnership)

It has been an on going project for 41 years & believe they have reached the point they can now go Full Blown Implementation

Sorry if this got to political 

Kurt


----------



## Alondro (Jul 12, 2022)

kurtak said:


> If you have not already done so - look up Klaus Shwab &/or the World Economic Forum
> 
> VERY scarry stuff = One World Order = PRIVATE/Government "Stake Holder" (world) governing
> 
> ...


Well, they weren't quite ready. They've had to rush things because someone pushed a few buttons in just the right places. And that's awakened many people who were asleep.

It's given us a narrow chance to stop it.


----------

